# Old Camper Research



## Mudflappus (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi everybody, I just came into a 9' Sport King cab over camper circa 1959 and have just about completed restoration on it. I'm at a loss for information on Sport King however. I've scourred just about every classic/vintage/older camper group on the net trying to find even a sentence with the company name in it. Does anyone here remember Sport King? I know they went belly up in 1987 and produced campers and fifth wheels as far back as 1951 but it would appear that every model they produced, melted into the ground once the factory shut down. I thought finding information on my 1963 Performer runabout was hard to come by but this is turning into a real needle in a haystack kind of thing. Any help you could give me would be much appreciated. Thanks, Neil


----------



## bals67 (Jul 10, 2003)

Old Camper Research

Can't help with infor on Sport King, but was wondering if your research has turned up anything on a Twilight Bungalow manufactured by C-Line Sport Products of Rush Springs, OK in 1975.  Be obliged if you'd email any info to bals67@cox.net  Thanks


----------

